# Richmond (BC) Holland Lop



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 31, 2006)

Anyone have the room to take this little Holland Lop girl into their home?

http://www.usedvancouver.com/classified-ad/782451&amp;category=exotic-pets

I think she reminds me of Zoey and that's why she caught my eye!


----------



## Kathy (Aug 31, 2006)

I saw that two days ago as well! I WISH I could,too bad my hands are full at the moment with all the animals in thehouse alreadyyy. So you go on the Vancouver site as well - I used to dothat with ALL sites, lol.

Looking at the pic again.. she's so cute.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 31, 2006)

No, I was searching Holland Lops (I like to lookat pictures on the breeders pages) and I saw her. It was complete flukebut I want her so bad.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 31, 2006)

I posted the link on the SARS BC board. Maybe someone there can :help.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks Pipp, I PMed a member hoping they wanther. I just don't like the sound of that ad, it sounds like they don'tcare for the rabbit nd all and that bothers me.


----------



## bitsygiggles (Aug 31, 2006)

I have a friend in Alberta, him and his girlfriend are supposed to be coming out for a visit sometime soon.....I wonder.

lol, its not that big a planet!


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 31, 2006)

I hope someone can pick her up, she's gorgeous!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 31, 2006)

My brother-in-law visits Vancouver occasionally,if I could take her, I would but my limit is 3 right now. I just hopeshe finds a good home.


----------



## Spring (Aug 31, 2006)

I emailed the person. Just want to know a bit more about her like if she's spayed, vet checked, been around other rabbits. ect.


----------



## Spring (Sep 1, 2006)

She's been sold . I didn't recieve an emailback, and I just went to check back toget the phone numberand she's been sold. I hope she went to a good home.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 1, 2006)

Awe! Well thanks for looking into her anyways. I hope she founda good home.


----------

